# [HARDWARE] Se desactiva el DMA (Solucionado)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas! 

Yo de nuevo

Les cuento instale todo en un disco nuevo, tenia el DMA desactivado, bueno lo active

Ahora esta todo asi:

```
Tux pablo # hdparm -cdi /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 Model=Maxtor 6E040L0, FwRev=NAR61590, SerialNo=A13DSAA

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=80293248

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Todo muy lindo pero de repente el DMA se cae les muestro el log.

```

Jul  8 00:38:07 Tux hdc: dma_intr: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Jul  8 00:38:07 Tux hdc: DMA disabled

Jul  8 00:38:07 Tux hdc: set_drive_speed_status: status=0xd0 { Busy }

```

Es posible hda y hdb tengan el dma ok y el hdc no?

Puede que mi motherboard no funciona corretactamente respecto de DMA con el disco hdc? Me suena raro pero tengo esa duda tambien.

Tambien quisiera saber, si alguno sabe claro, que significa esto:

Config={ Fixed } cuando pido la informacion del disco.

Les cuento tambien que estuve cambiando la configuracion del disco, (hdparm) con el disco funcionando, lo cual lei por ahi puede traer problemas.

Gracias de antemano y disculpen la cantidad de cuestiones que estan saliendo.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Wed Jul 09, 2008 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin ánimo de ofender Pablo, esos Maxtor de 40 no son muy buenos que digamos.

Estás seguro del buen estado del disco? He visto ese tipo de fallas únicamente en discos con sectores defectuosos o que se resetean por fallos de la fuente de alimentación o el conector molex que aveces de tanto usarlo termina haciendo falso contacto.

Espero estar equivocado  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Jajaj. Todo bien. Le tire un badblocks y no me mostro nada. El conector esta bien. No me ofendo, el disco tal vez si. Es como que digan, esos usarios de Gentoo.. sin animo de ofender.. jaja. Gracias.

----------

## gringo

si es del disco duro puedes comprobar que está todo en su sitio con los smartmon-tools p.ej. Déjalo que haga un test intensivo de la unidad y a ver que te cuenta.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools

Cuando se desactiva el dma solo te sale eso en los logs ? No hay nada mas ?

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Dice otras cosas mas algo como 0X61 y 0X00

Despues las posteo bien.

Puede ser el mother?? Estoy harto de este disco el tema es que tengo otro HD que tiene problemas tambien, por eso estoy migrando de Gentoo, pero no se si tiene estos mismos problemas, no recuerdo haber visto esto antes en los logs.

----------

## i92guboj

Definitivamente es cuestión de hardware. Técnicamente hablando un driver defectuoso puede hacer eso por si mismo, pero es poco probable que algo así pase desapercibido mucho tiempo, y por tanto que el bug permanezca.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Dice otras cosas mas algo como 0X61 y 0X00
> 
> Despues las posteo bien.
> 
> Puede ser el mother?? Estoy harto de este disco el tema es que tengo otro HD que tiene problemas tambien, por eso estoy migrando de Gentoo, pero no se si tiene estos mismos problemas, no recuerdo haber visto esto antes en los logs.

 

Puede ser el disco, puede ser la plana (ya sea porque la controladora ide o el chipset estén tocados, porque uno de los puertos esté mal, o porque simplemente tu placa y ese disco no se llevan muy bien). También puede ser el cable, aunque es poco probable. También he visto a unidades hacer cosas raras por incompatibilidad con otras en el mismo bus, en este caso un simple cambio del orden del cableado (con su correspondiente ajuste de puentes master/slave) arregla el problema. Sin embargo, y viendo que hdc está sola en su cable, no es probable tampoco.

Yo también estoy escarmentado de Maxtor.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Voy a probar con otro disco y les cuento. Como puedo chequear todo esto para asegurarme sea el disco o el mother? Me da miedo sea el mother, no puedo reemplazarlo me sale mas caro que una PC nueva.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como dice Gringo mas arriba, usá smartmontools para leer el estado general de salud del disco de los logs del S.M.A.R.T.

En caso de encontrar problemas, el 95% los podés reparar con MHDD aun que no es muy conveniente volver a utilizarlo para alojar información importante.

Si fuera el motherboard el del problema no sabría como diagnosticarlo. Siempre que vi un motherboard con los IDE rotos, no tiene puntos medios, falla por completo o funciona correctamente.

Lo que si es bastante mas frecuente, como dice por ahí i92, es que fallen los cables planos. Si nos ves nada raro en los logs del disco, antes de hacer nada, cambiá de cables de datos.

De que mother se trata que es tan ireemplazable? Tené en cuenta que siempre le podés poner una controladora Serial ATA PCI si ese es tu problema.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bien.

Les cuento o Os cuento.

Puse otro disco de 80, todo al pelo, lo clone con Clonezilla y la verdad maravilloso, escribo algo sobre en la tuxinfo 7 (tuxinfo.com.ar) pueden bajarla ya que estamos mando el chivo.

Volviendo a lo nuestro. Este HD anda bien, esta en otro ide, en el ide0. Cables? Todos nuevos nuevos. El cable no es por que ya lo cambie y antes anda otro disco ahi y bien. Aunque todo puede ser.

El disco que funciona mal es viejo y el otro que funciona mal tambien, no se mucho de ellos, me los regalaron ambos y la verdad no se cuanto estuvieron trabajando ni su estado.

No tengo errores, lo que si les cuento que el disco que andaba mal ahora anda cada vez peor. Directamente arranca el Gentoo y se cuelga todo a los 10 minutos. Creo sin duda es problema de ese HD.

Ahora bien. Mi nuevo HD anda perfecto, sera que mi mother lo arruina? El hdb funciona muy bien hace un año y es el que mas trafica, todo el dia trabajando 120 gb por la mitad de lleno y trabajando 100% del dia todos los dias.

Mi mother es un A7V266-MX, un mother malisimo, pero por el, usado, me estan pidiendo algo asi como 50 euros, 200 Pesos Argentinos. Un Mother de los ultimos sale menos dinero. Lo que queria decir es que reemplazar esto no vale la pena prefiero quedarme seco pero renovar todo.

Sin mas agradezco su ayuda y la voluntad de este foro. Con tiempo voy a chequear los HD que andan mal para ver por que es que funcionan asi.

EDITADO:

Probe smartmontools, lei un poco y corri varios test.. este me parece que no salio bien

```
Tux pablo # smartctl -H /dev/hdc

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!

Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.

Failed Attributes:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   001   001   063    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 1276

```

Tengo entendido que ese 5 son los sectores defectuosos que utilizo y cambio por otros libres destinados como backup o como muleto.

En sintesis lo tiro contra la pared? jaja.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todos los BIOS de las placas madres tienen para habilitar o deshabilitar Self Monitoring And Reporting Tool. Esta herramienta que te provee la placa madre tenés que tenerla siempre habilitada si querés dormir tranquilo.

Si alguno de los valores de la tabla de atributos del SMART del disco pasa de lo que se considera normal activa un gatillo que evita que la pc arranque hasta que no leas que tal o cual disco rígido está en las últimas...

Vuelvo a insistir en que maxtor de 40 (y de 30, esos modelos slim de un solo plato) son una porquería, así que quedáte tranquilo, que no es la placa madre rompiendo discos, es que es un maxtor de aquella tanda, y son sus últimos estertores.

Debo tener al menos 15 o 20 de esos discos rígidos tirados, eL día que me de por hacer bricolage, algo interesante saldrá...  :Very Happy: 

Quien te pide 200 mangos por un mother de esos? Es un asalto a mano armada eso!

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
> 
> Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA

 

uff, algo asi ya hacía tiempo que no veía, y eso que has hecho el test corto por lo que pegas. 

 *Quote:*   

> En sintesis lo tiro contra la pared? jaja

 

a mi me daría pena por la pared pero si, poco mas se puede hacer con eso  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Viste de terror son unos ladroes. Galeria Jardin y todos lados donde consulte.

Va contra la pared! 

Mil gracias a todos

----------

## ekz

HEY!!!! En vez de darles un destino cruel a esos DDs, porque no hacer algún adorno geek   :Very Happy:  ?

http://www.grynx.com/2005/12/09/the-real-hard-drive-clock/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hard-drive-platter-clock./

http://www.grynx.com/category/projects/hard-drives/

Eso si, utilizar buenos destornilladores para destaparlos, porque yo arruiné uno tratando de hacer un reloj   :Sad: 

Saludos!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Era un chiste. De ultima los regalo para que los usen en alguna escuela o algo asi. 

Gracias por la data!

----------

